# What do we know about BettaFix?



## devilpony68 (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone used BettaFix before? Is it pretty safe? Its an all natural solution, and it has Melaluca, which is awesome stuff. I'm newer to Bettas, so I just want to learn what is safe for them. ANy info would be great, thank you!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have had good luck with Betta Fix. Other people haven't had much luck with it though. I have had no problem with it and it helped my fish's finrot.


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not a big fan. I find that daily water changes work better. 2 bettas came into the store with fin rot about a month or so ago. We decided to test betta fix verse daily water change. We followed the directions exactly for the one fish getting betta fix and the other fish got daily water changes. The fish with daily water changes got better and was sold. The one using betta fix is still under treatment, although we have started him on water changes now. It could just be this specific betta having problems, he eats and acts healthy but his fins refuse to grow back. I think it's just going to take more time. Anyways, I advicate for frequent water changes.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried it twice. It didn't work either time, and actually seemed to make things worse. I am also a member of ultimatebettas.com and they have an article about why melafix is not safe for bettas or other labrynth fish. It is also known to "melt" the fins off bettas. If you need to treat fin rot, I have found Fungus Clear by Jungle Labs to work very well.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

Kim said:


> ...about why melafix is not safe for bettas or other labrynth fish. It is also known to "melt" the fins off bettas. If you need to treat fin rot, I have found Fungus Clear by Jungle Labs to work very well.


Hmm...I have been using Melafix since Sep 27, and then a combo of Melafix and Pimafix since Oct 4th last day being this Friday. 
Someone had told me that they had more luck with Melafix combined with Pimafix [as they are also all natuaral too]

The combo seemed to be doing the trick, however, a couple days ago it seems that its coming back! I dont think its re-gowth as it sems to be getting deeper / shorter instead of longer / wider. Plus its more cloudy then clear!

my delema is I'm not sure if its due to medicine treatment failure or simply not doing enough water changes while treating him. He's i a 10 gal tank, and been doing once a week of 30-50% since he's tank is not fully cycled yet [bough 10 gal on Sep 27].

Looked at my calendar last night and seems threw the commotion I had last week, I forgot to do his once a week change, so will be doing it tonight [got water ready last night]. Should I be doing more changes a week if he's getting over rot? Noticed his tank has become a bit cloudy too...but being I didn't do his scheduled water change last week...that would explain that.

Should I also then do another change since I forgot last weeks tomorrow?
I tested his parameters...ammonia: 0, / NO2: 0 / NO3: 5 [should be higher, I know, but still not cycled] ph 7.8-8. I also have aquarium salt...added the reccommended 1/2 rounded teaspoon as per suggested o back.

here's a video of what he looks like [filmed today]:
Blue's Tail
what do you think? [sry fo long post ;D ]


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Haeclark said:


> Hmm...I have been using Melafix since Sep 27, and then a combo of Melafix and Pimafix since Oct 4th


That seems like a long time. Also, that is what happened to my fish, what looks like improvement and then the relapse.

What kind of test kit are you using? If you are getting 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and at least some reading for nitrate (you don't want a high reading, and you probably won't get one with only one fish in the tank) then your tank would be cycled. That doesn't explain the cloudiness though, which could be from ammonia (if your test strips are off) or from bacteria, but my main guess would be that it is from the melafix. If you have been dosing the entire time without doing the water change, that stuff will build up in your water. Heck, it built up in mine even when I did the recommended water change schedule :-?.

Yes, especially while your fish has fin rot you really want to keep up on your weekly water changes, or do water changes as recommended by a specific medication that you are using. As you missed the change last week, I would do one as soon as possible.

Here is a link to the article on melafix.
http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=printview&t=17002&start=0

Your betta may have fungal fin rot, which the melafix will not treat even if it does work. Like I said, I have had good luck with Fungus Clear (it takes care of bacteria and fungus) and usually works within 4 days. You will find that everyone has a different opinion on what to use, this is just what has worked for me, and since the situation seems to be the same it is what I would recommend.

Good luck and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Bettafix works in certain situations, but even API (who makes it) will admit that it only works on certain bacteria and they don't know which ones. I'd use it for acclimation, but not treatment. Also, it's just a watered down version of Melafix, as anabantiods are extremely sensitive to melaluca. A lot of times "fin rot" is actually just infection from ammonia burn, which Bettafix is probably more helpful for, the same way ointment soothes a cut.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

that "clears" things up...thanks for the info!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad to hear 

Also, if you're looking for a natural, gentle product to calm and protect a new betta against infection, I'm a big fan of indian almond leaves. And they simulate the natural environment of bettas, so you don't have to worry about how they will tolerate it.


----------

